# Where To Get More Informtion About Visa?



## GeraldGigerl (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey expats ,

first of all, Ive to say that this forum seems to be the real deal. Lots of quality information and many expats who are either in Thailand, contemplate moving to Thailand or have plenty of information and experience about this awesome country. 

I contemplate visiting Thailand the very first time. I´m uncertain whether I should go for 2-3 weeks first and than decide whether or not to move over there long term.

Anyway, how do the visa regulations work for foreigners who enter the country for 2-3 weeks and above? I know that this varies from country to country. However, under normal circumstance, I should get a tourist visa for the first weeks right?

Thanks,

Gerald


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GeraldGigerl said:


> Hey expats ,
> 
> first of all, Ive to say that this forum seems to be the real deal. Lots of quality information and many expats who are either in Thailand, contemplate moving to Thailand or have plenty of information and experience about this awesome country.
> 
> ...


the only definitive answer would be from the Thai embassy in your home country - Austria?

rules will vary country to country


----------



## GeraldGigerl (Feb 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the only definitive answer would be from the Thai embassy in your home country - Austria?
> 
> rules will vary country to country


Thats definitely a great idea! But shouldn´t it be the same for all foreigners?
Which website could you advise that gives more detailed information about Visa?

Thanks,

Gerald


----------



## GeraldGigerl (Feb 5, 2011)

SweetDreams said:


> Mr Gerald, if you cannot work out how to find out what visa regulations are from on an official reliable source, the question arises whether you should leave your own homeland at all.


Sorry, but I´m not quite sure if I understand your reply dude!! LOL Ok, looks like searching through Google might be a better idea than asking here


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

GeraldGigerl said:


> Sorry, but I´m not quite sure if I understand your reply dude!! LOL Ok, looks like searching through Google might be a better idea than asking here


Google on "Thailand Ministry of Foreign Affairs" and follow the links for visa information. if you are not married to a thai and over 50 then look up retirement visa (non-immigrant type O-A)


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

GeraldGigerl said:


> Hey expats ,
> 
> 
> Anyway, how do the visa regulations work for foreigners who enter the country for 2-3 weeks and above? I know that this varies from country to country. However, under normal circumstance, I should get a tourist visa for the first weeks right?
> ...


You will get a 30-day permit to stay on arrival in Thailand (this is not a visa)
If you wish to stay longer than 30 days, options include

1. fly out and back, eg Kuala Lumpur and get another 30 days here; or a land border crossing will give you 15 days more

2. apply for a Tourist Visa before you arrive here - you cannot get one within Thailand it has to be out of the country.
A TV (US$35) will give you 60 days but for an extra 1900 baht you can have it extended by another 30 days at a Thailand Immigration office.


I'd recommend you definitely visit before making any long-term move here; read and research there are many differences in climate, lifestyle and costs throughout the country.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

GeraldGigerl said:


> Hey expats ,
> 
> first of all, Ive to say that this forum seems to be the real deal. Lots of quality information and many expats who are either in Thailand, contemplate moving to Thailand or have plenty of information and experience about this awesome country.
> 
> ...


Hey Gerald,

What gives you the idea of moving to Thailand? You've never been here!
Just curious. 

Anyway, 2 or 3 weeks for an orientation should be enough and no visa needed. You'll get a visa-exempt-stamp on arrival. Living here has more to do with the people and way of living than the beautiful nature. 
For the visa info I'd suggest to to visit: Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand
Good luck


----------

